# Ian Dunbar



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My brain is fried. I just got back from an Ian Dunbar seminar, phew! He's a very informative and entertaining person and I learned a ton! I'm going to try and implement some new stuff I learned. It was interesting that some stuff he mentioned was different than what I've been taught in class especially since my training center was hosting this event. I was looking forward to going to class on Friday to talk with my trainer but I have to take my daughter to a swim meet. So happy I went though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Jen, I think Karen was also planning on seeing him. What was the topic?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> My brain is fried. I just got back from an Ian Dunbar seminar, phew! He's a very informative and entertaining person and I learned a ton! I'm going to try and implement some new stuff I learned. It was interesting that some stuff he mentioned was different than what I've been taught in class especially since my training center was hosting this event. I was looking forward to going to class on Friday to talk with my trainer but I have to take my daughter to a swim meet. So happy I went though.


Wasn't he fun?!?!? The amount of energy he has is amazing. ...and his dog imitations had us rolling on the floor!

It was SO interesting hearing his perspective based on a background of behavioral science as opposed to "just" a training background. I meant to post about his seminar in our area sooner, but I felt kind of flooded with information. I took a TON of notes.

I think the majority of what he was addressing were pet dog issues (nothing wrong with that, just different than the other good seminars that I've attended that specifically addressed competition dogs) I found that some of the things I didn't think I agreed with when I read things he had written, when he explained where he was coming from in person, I found that our views weren't far off from each other at all.

About 10 people from our training center drove down to see him, and everyone liked him so much that we're going to try to get him to come to our center next year.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> good for you Jen, I think Karen was also planning on seeing him. What was the topic?


The one I attended was called "Common-Sense, Crucial and Cutting-Edge Concepts in Dog Behavior and Training" He said his son, Jamie, came up with the name.<g> It was really a hodgepodge of all different bits of useful information. He IS a bit of a conversational kangaroo. I was really glad I was taking note on my iPad, where it's easy to move things around, because there was lots of popping off onto another topic, then coming back around to something we discussed earlier. It didn't make the information any less valuable, just harder to take notes that can easily be referred to later. When I get time (we're in the last couple of weeks of school, so crunch time for me, work-wise) I'll re-organize my notes. Jamie did also send us each a nice set of notes ahead of time to print out, but I don't think he gave IAN the notes, as he sure didn't stick to the script.:laugh:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean. I did a survey fo him at DSD and he lost it. He was thinking of retiring a few years ago. I can't see it any time soon. Glad you two enjoyed him.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes he held the same seminar for us too "Common-Sense, Crucial and Cutting-Edge Concepts in Dog Behavior and Training", must be what he's doing in this latest tour. He did skip around a bit and we had to get him back on track if he went on a tangent by reminding him what he was talking about. I took some notes too, but I find that if I concentrate too much on taking notes that I miss a lot of other stuff. I listened intently, yes for the whole day believe it or not, and jotted down some stuff I could relate to and also took down the names of some other trainers he said had good books. His dog impressions were hysterical, his facial expressions were so spot on. His enthusiasm and love for his work are very evident. Towards the end of the day he started talking about puppies and that all potential puppy owners should be getting house trained puppies from the breeder at eight weeks, no exceptions. He also said that if the breeder your getting your dog from can't give you a plan on what's been covered regarding socialization you should walk. He mentioned that they are selling house trained, crate trained, socialized and chew toy oriented puppies in Japan for $6000.00. He did cover some stuff I found was really interested but some stuff flew right over my head. I'm so excited to be getting my fence soon so I can really start concentrating on long range sits, downs and recall without worrying about Timmy getting distracted from my neighbor's dog. All in all I thought it was a very interesting day and anyone else out there who has an opportunity to hear him speak should definitely do so.


----------

